# Methyl-Sten meets the Hybrid (Ultradrol log)



## Rodja (Aug 24, 2011)

A little background on me since I don't have as many posts and logs here.  I train MMA and also powerlift.  After 5 years of competitive MMA, I now do it more recreationally to stay in shape and to get out some of my aggression while I have transitioned into having a more PL-based athlete.  Due to this background and interests, my PL coach dubbed my The Hybrid.  

I have my first PL meet on November 5th (APF Texas event) to, hopefully, break the raw record in the 198 lb class.  I just got back into town after a little vacation to visit my grandparents (and a much needed CNS break) and popped my first 2 caps of the UD.  My first session back will be tomorrow and it will be a DE Squat session.  

The fun begins....


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 24, 2011)

lets see what you can do man!


----------



## oufinny (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for getting the log starting Rodja, looking forward to your progress.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbd


----------



## gamma (Aug 25, 2011)

Shall the games begin  .....


----------



## mattrag (Aug 25, 2011)

Watching closely as I've moved to a new workout program. 
Trying to drop weight and enter in judo comps at 80kgs (8 kgs down ). Training western barbell style conjugate method. 

Rodja, short question, what kind of diet will you be using? Unchanged? Your paleo (for lack of a better word ) type diet?


----------



## Resolve (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll be following.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 25, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Watching closely as I've moved to a new workout program.
> Trying to drop weight and enter in judo comps at 80kgs (8 kgs down ). Training western barbell style conjugate method.
> 
> Rodja, short question, what kind of diet will you be using? Unchanged? Your paleo (for lack of a better word ) type diet?



I'll still be doing my Primal diet, which is basically Paleo that allows dairy, for this run.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'll still be doing my Primal diet, which is basically Paleo that allows dairy, for this run.




sounds good to me


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 25, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## mattrag (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'll still be doing my Primal diet, which is basically Paleo that allows dairy, for this run.



ah yes, primal. Hehe, knew there was a word. 

get strong(er)!!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 25, 2011)

In for sure thanks for logging this.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 25, 2011)

mattrag said:


> ah yes, primal. Hehe, knew there was a word.
> 
> get strong(er)!!



I see someone reads EFS.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 25, 2011)

8/25: DE Squat Day 1

Pre-Hab
Piriformis release (baseball)
Foam Roll 
Hip flexor stretches
Psoas release
AbD/AdD machines

Squats
135x5
225x5
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5

Box Squats
135x5 
225x5
275x5
275x5
315x3
315x3
315x3

GHR
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8

Standing Cable Crunches
100x15
100x15
100x15
100x15

DC Stretches

First day back after a week off and it did not go very well.  I never felt locked in for the session and my lumbar was tight from my 10 hour drive back from Arkansas yesterday.  Despite this, I did my best to focus on the task at hand and hold my technique (squats come naturally to me).  Overall, it was a C+ effort and session for me, which blows considering I haven't lifted since last Thursday.


----------



## crosstraining (Aug 25, 2011)

subbd


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'll still be doing my Primal diet, which is basically Paleo that allows dairy, for this run.



don't forget your toco-8!


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 25, 2011)

In to follow and learn some more.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> don't forget your toco-8!



Way ahead of you


----------



## Resolve (Aug 26, 2011)

Whew, that's a lot of volume, between the squats and box squats!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 26, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Whew, that's a lot of volume, between the squats and box squats!



Nothing was close to ME, though.  I do box squats at everywhere lower body session to help with hip drive and focusing on pushing out on my feet.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 26, 2011)

Makes sense, man.  Good stuff.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice first lift day bro, and i love the volume for sure. I'm trying like heck to hit squats up and felt it on my last leg day. Keep pushing those plates around!!


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 27, 2011)

Rodja, what are GHR's?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Rodja, what are GHR's?



Glute-Ham Raises.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 28, 2011)

8/27

Standing Military

135x10 (PR)

Pullups
Wide
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Close, Neutral 
BWx10
BWx10
BWx10

Flat DB Press
80x12
85x10
85x10

JM Press/Facepulls
135x12/130x15
155x12/130x15
165x10/130x15
185x8/130x15

BB Shrugs
315x15

Scapula Retractions
55x15
55x15
55x15

DC Stretches

My training for the past month has been, in a word, unorganized.  As a result, I've plateau'd or even regressed on some of my lifts.  Since December, I've been doing 5/3/1 and my numbers have exploded with this system, but, for whatever stupid reason, I got away from the system for about a month.  

I changed that yesterday and started back on the system that got me to where I was.  Everything was really smooth until the BB Shrugs.  I felt a strain in my upper back and its been stiff since then.  I did the scapula retractions to try to stretch it out, but it didn't help out too much.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dang bro unorganized or not I say still impressive lifts you got goin. I lov dem 85lbs db presses. I'm trying to get my lard butt up there too. Keep pushing it and take it easy on the back bro. I see to many back injuries keeping us from beasting it in the gym.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 29, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Dang bro unorganized or not I say still impressive lifts you got goin. I lov dem 85lbs db presses. I'm trying to get my lard butt up there too. Keep pushing it and take it easy on the back bro. I see to many back injuries keeping us from beasting it in the gym.



That was the first session that I've really had my shit together for awhile now.  The mid-back feels a lot better, but it left me with a stiff neck.  It's nothing unbearable, so it shouldn't impact my training today, which is going to be Sumos.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 29, 2011)

For those scapular retractions, you doing those hanging from a pull-up bar, or horizontally like a row?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 29, 2011)

Resolve said:


> For those scapular retractions, you doing those hanging from a pull-up bar, or horizontally like a row?



Face down on an incline bench.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 29, 2011)

8/29 Deads Wave A

Sumos
135x5
135x5
225x5
315x2

These just felt off and were causing a lot of strain in my groin, so I switched to traditional stance

315x3
365x8

Box Squats
225x5
275x5
275x5
315x3
315x3

Good Mornings
135x12
185x10
185x10
185x10

Walking DB Lunges
70x12
70x12
70x12

Ab Wheel (on knees)
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6

DC Stretches

Well, this session didn't go as planned, but I was able to switch gears and still get in a good session.  On the Sumos, 315 came up soooo slow and I felt pinching in my right groin (again), so I knew it was a bad idea to keep going.  For whatever reason, I've really, really struggled lately on Sumos on not only my technique, but also my numbers.  At this point, I'm pretty much ready to scrap Sumos and just stick to traditional.  

Cycle Notes:
Weight is up ~5 lbs so far (started at 208 and am holding at 213).
I'm experiencing some headaches, but it started on Saturday after the strain, so it could be due to that.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2011)

Very impressive log my friend and love the detail you give. I hope the headaches go away I know their a pain in the butt.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 29, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Very impressive log my friend and love the detail you give. I hope the headaches go away I know their a pain in the butt.



Contrast therapy has helped a lot.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 29, 2011)

Epic workouts bro.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 30, 2011)

Sumo's have a real groove to them.  It always takes me a while to get used to them after a break.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 30, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Sumo's have a real groove to them.  It always takes me a while to get used to them after a break.



I've been either hitting a home run or an epic strikeout lately.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 30, 2011)

8/30 Military

Standing Military (Neutral Pullups between each set; BWx6)
Barx10
Barx10
95x8
115x3
135x3
145x8 (PR)

1-Arm T-Bar Rows
90x15
125x12
125x12
125x12

Dips
BWx20
BW+25x15
BW+45x12
BW+45x12

Pressdowns (w/ Fat Gripz)/TYI (Thumbs to ceiling on the "T" portion)
190x15/20x7
190x15/20x7
190x15/20x7

Seated DB Cleans
15x10
15x10
15x10

DC Stretches

One word: gassed.  I was so damn tired at the end of this session that I was a bit worried about making it home.  For the past 3 days, I bumped the dose to 3 caps a day, but I was having some headaches and major lethargy, so I pulled back down to 2 caps a day.  I was surprised at my relative dip strength since it's been a few months since I did them, but I felt a great contraction in my inner chest and minimal shoulder strain.  

I wanted to do BB Rows today, but my abs and traps were so damn sore from yesterday that I knew it would be a bad idea.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 31, 2011)

What's your water intake like?  If this is anything like SD, a gallon a day is literally a fucking minimum.  It sucks, but it's worth it to get rid of the headaches.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 1, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> What's your water intake like?  If this is anything like SD, a gallon a day is literally a fucking minimum.  It sucks, but it's worth it to get rid of the headaches.



I don't really keep track, but I also have water next to me.  Since I bumped the dose down to 8mg, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## gamma (Sep 1, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> What's your water intake like?  If this is anything like SD, a gallon a day is literally a fucking minimum.  It sucks, but it's worth it to get rid of the headaches.



I have never tried SD but my water intake has doubled since starting the Ultradrol..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I don't really keep track, but I also have water next to me.  Since I bumped the dose down to 8mg, I haven't had any issues.



8mg is all anyone will really need imo, good choice on dropping back down


----------



## Rodja (Sep 2, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> 8mg is all anyone will really need imo, good choice on dropping back down



It was definitely a good decision and the bottle will last for 2 cycles that way.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 2, 2011)

9/2 Squat

Squats
Barx10
Barx10
135x8
225x5
275x3
315x1
335x7 (PR)

Deficit Deadlifts (4" box)
135x5
225x5
275x3
315x3
335x3

Hypers 
BWx10
BW+45x10
BW+45x10
BW+45x10
BW+45x10

Standing Cable Crunches
145x12
160x12
190x12
190x12

DC Stretches

Solid session.  I was hoping for 335x8 on my squats, but my right knee has been giving me some issues and it started to lose stability on rep 6.  Rather than risk it, I pulled back and stopped at 7.  Deficits went well and I stumbled across something that I haven't done before and that was put the weight behind my head and roll my shoulders forward (similar to a seated good morning) on the hypers.  I can usually hold 180 in front of me and bang out 12-15 reps, but I was fried after 10 with it behind my head.  More importantly, I felt it all in my lumbar area and it really helped to stretch the fascia in that area.  I feel great this morning and and will be doing a refeed this evening (I started doing Primal again on Monday) before my bench session tomorrow morning.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dang bro nice workouts strength looks like it's going up as expected. You have to educate me bro what our Deficit Deadlifts?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 3, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Dang bro nice workouts strength looks like it's going up as expected. You have to educate me bro what our Deficit Deadlifts?



Deficit deads are when you stand on a low box (usually 3-4") and pull.  My weakness is off of the floor and this helps to address that for me.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh very cool never heard of those so had to ask!! My favorite lift are deadlifts. I normally use the trap bar when doing so, but I'm trying to get to 600-700 with in 2 years.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 4, 2011)

9/3 Bench

Pre-Hab

Wide Pullups
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8

Bench
Barx10
Barx10
135x8
185x3
205x7

BB Rows
295x15
315x10
335x10
335x10

DB Press/Neutral-Grip Pullups
90x8/BWx8
90x7/BWx8
95x5/BWx8

Blast Strap Tricep Extensions/Seated DB Cleans
BWx8/20x10
BWx8/20x10
BWx8/20x10

DC Stretches

My bench sucks.  At lot of it is technical, but most of it is mental.  I went at this session solo (I usually bench with a group of guys), so I had to be conservative with my numbers since I couldn't get a liftoff.  Instead of trying to blast out max reps, I instead focused on keeping everything technically correct and focusing on the initial 6 inches or so off of the chest, which is my sticking point.  I did pretty well and was able to find a nice groove and drive with my lats.  All of my assistance work went as planned and I am glad that I decided to throw the DB cleans back into my routine.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice lifts bro and impressive bar rows, as I lack on these. Actuall never done them consistent so I need to do so. Your bench don't suck bro we all need to improve on one thing or another. Hell I'd love to be able to do 90's in the db presses. My getting to 65 seem week after seeing yours. Keep killing it bro!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 5, 2011)

9/5 Deads

Deadlifts
135x5
225x3
315x3
365x1
385x6

Box Squats
135x5
135x5 (lights)
225x3 (lights)
225x3 (lights)
245x3 (lights)
275x3 (lights)

Good Mornings
135x12
185x10
185x10
185x10

AbD/AdD
200x15/200x15
200x15/200x15
200x15/200x15

Standing Cable Crunches
100x12
115x12
120x12

DC Stretches

Great session.  I had to deal with using hex plates for this day, but it didn't hinder my deadlifts too much (at least I think so).  I had a higher projected max this week than I did last week, so there's some progress being made and I hope to get at least 5 on 405 next week.  I made some adjustments to my traditional stance (mainly rounding my upper back) that has really kicked up the numbers on my traditional deads.  Everything else went well and I also noticed that the ab work was easier than it has ever been, which is a great sign for the future.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 5, 2011)

Another good day I'd say brother. What are your main goals right now?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 5, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Another good day I'd say brother. What are your main goals right now?



My goals are two-fold.  First and foremost is to work on my technique on the big 3.  Second is to get my numbers going back up.  I'm putting more work into all of my accessory lifts and to add more muscle to my chest and upper back.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

Great log so far.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 6, 2011)

9/6 OHP

OHP 
Barx10
Barx10
95x8
105x5
135x3
155x6 (PR)

Pullups
Wide 
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8

T-Bar Rows (Coleman style; weight added to the bar)
180x10
180x10
205x10
205x10
225x10

Dips/Neutral Pullups
BWx15/BWx8
BW+45x15/BWx8
BW+45x15/BWx8
BW+45x13/BWx8
BW+70x7/BWx8

BB Shrugs/Seated DB Cleans
315x15/25x10
315x15/25x10
315x15/25x10

Blast Strap Tricep Extensions
BWx10
BWx8
BWx8

DC Stretches

Holy mother of Deus.....I was so freaking gassed after this session with a painful pump in my traps/rear delts.  I was hesitant to try the BB Shrugs, but I went ahead with them and they went smoothly.  This shit is for real as I haven't had this kind of awesome training on a consistent basis in months.  My numbers are up across the board (my old PR on OHP was 155x3) and I'm feeling great all day long.  I wake up with a bit of a sweat, but I do live in Texas and it's been hotter than hell this Summer.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice job bro, this is the real deal for sure. Im taking it and my bench has gone from repping 315 to repping 395 in a few weeks so i know how your feeling.


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Nice job bro, this is the real deal for sure. Im taking it and my bench has gone from repping 315 to repping 395 in a few weeks so i know how your feeling.



i guess i need to step my game up ,,


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

Do it!!!!!!!!!!! lol nah your doing great bro.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn.  My goal is to get my bench to 315 by Spring.  My PR right now is 280, but I haven't maxed since mid-July.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> My goals are two-fold. First and foremost is to work on my technique on the big 3. Second is to get my numbers going back up. I'm putting more work into all of my accessory lifts and to add more muscle to my chest and upper back.


 

Nice bro I have similar goals as well but mainly knocking off 50lbs of fat. I'm stuck at 245 now for a year after losing 45lbs. Don't know how I'm going to do it. Keep killing it bro.


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2011)

rodja how long are you planing to run this cycle ?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 7, 2011)

gamma said:


> rodja how long are you planing to run this cycle ?



9/13 will be my last day.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 7, 2011)

subbed, not sure how I missed this


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn good read so far Rodja, keep it up. Good to hear about your training hitting a nice stride.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm jealous that you have access to blast straps.  Been wanting to try those!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 8, 2011)

Resolve said:


> I'm jealous that you have access to blast straps.  Been wanting to try those!



I've found nothing that blasts (no pun intended) my triceps like the extensions with these.  They're reasonably priced at EFS.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 9, 2011)

9/8 Squat

Squat
Barx10
135x8
225x5
275x3
315x1
335x1
365x5 (PR)

Seated Good Mornings
Barx10
95x10
95x10
115x10
135x8
135x8

GHR
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8

Standing Cable Crunches
95x15
95x15
95x15
95x15
95x15

DC Stretches


----------



## nattydisaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you feeling anabolic/androgenic?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 11, 2011)

nattydisaster said:


> Are you feeling anabolic/androgenic?



It doesn't feel highly androgenic in that I'm not seeing a marked increase in aggression or strength.  However, I'm up to ~217 from 208 in less than 3 weeks and I'm staying full despite only eating around 150g of carbs per day.  I had some lethargy at 12mg, but it went away when I lowered the dose back to 8mg.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 11, 2011)

9/10 Bench

2-Board Press
Barx10
Barx10
135x8
225x5
245x3
275x3

4-Board Press
315x5
315x5
315x5

Rope Pressdowns (Plate Loaded)
70x12
70x12
70x12

T-Bar Rows
180x10
230x10
230x10

TYI
20x6
20x6
20x6


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 11, 2011)

Solid brother solid!! Love them Tbar rows!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 2 more sessions left on UD: pulls tomorrow and OHP on Tuesday.  I will be writing my final review on Wednesday.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 12, 2011)

Look forward to it.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice, interested in how PCT is going to go.  What's your protocol?  Triple T? lol


----------



## Good Grip (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking forward to your final thoughts Rodja.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Nice, interested in how PCT is going to go.  What's your protocol?  Triple T? lol



Going Clomid on this run (along with SA and TCF-1).  My Tor source is out currently and I prefer to go HG instead of the research chem route.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

9/12 Deads

Deads (Traditional stance)
135x5
225x5
315x3
365x1
405x5 (PR)

GHR
BWx8x5

Walking DB Lunges
70x12
70x12
70x16 (decided to push it on the last set; nearly fell over after this)

Ab Wheel
BWx7
BWx7
BWx6

DC Stretches

Great freaking session.  Going into it, I was a little concerned how I would feel because I started about 5 hours later than usual and I am very much a routine-oriented lifter.  I took a little extra time to foam roll and get moving, but the opening sets felt great and I was just trying to keep my focus.  I haven't pulled 405 on traditional deads ever and haven't done it period since I was taking 50mg of Var (along with Test and Deca).  I could have gotten a rep or 2 more, but my left hamstring behind my knee started to tighten up.  One thing I have definitely noticed is that GHRs are becoming easier, which is probably why my deads have improved.

Today is the last session, which is my 95% on OHP day.  I believe (I have to check my notes) that today is 165 with a goal of 4 and a minimum of 1.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 13, 2011)

165x4?  Go get it man!


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

9/13 OHP

Pre-Hab (Foam Roll, Rotator Cuff work)

OHP (Neutral Pullups between sets; BWx6)
Barx10
Barx10
95x5
115x5
135x3
155x1
165x5 (P MF'ing R)

BB Rows
225x12
245x12
245x12
245x12

Dips
BWx20
BW+45x15
BW+45x15
BW+70x8

Pressdowns (w/ Fat Gripz)/Facepulls
190x15/130x15
190x15/130x15
190x15/130x15
190x15/130x15

DC Stretches

Final session on UD and it was a damn good one.  The only thing that sucks is that it's already freaking over.  I took my time to get going on this one because my biceps tendons were tight on both delts.  I did some TYIs, band pullaparts, and shoulder dislocations to loosen the area up and it took about 15 mins before they were ready.  Banged out the OHP (before this cycle, my PR was 155x3) and went wider on BB Rows than normal.  I usually have my hands over the beginning of the knurling, but I moved out a thumbs length on each side.  I felt it much more in the upper part of the lats more than usual and I'm going to stick with this grip since it is closer to my bench grip.

I'll post up my final review later this evening or in the morning.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 13, 2011)

That's what's up!!! Bro solid workout and hope you enjoy the Clomid. No joke dude my trt has been on ups and down as my Dr sucks. I was told by my general dr to get the heck out and try another. That being said I had been feeling like crap for weeks. I broke out my bottle of Clomid and you would have thought someone had gave me a 1,000 mg of test straight up. I don't know how or why but I have felt like  beast since taking it. 

QUOTE=Rodja;2464802]9/12 Deads

Deads (Traditional stance)
135x5
225x5
315x3
365x1
405x5 (PR)

GHR
BWx8x5

Walking DB Lunges
70x12
70x12
70x16 (decided to push it on the last set; nearly fell over after this)

Ab Wheel
BWx7
BWx7
BWx6

DC Stretches

Great freaking session. Going into it, I was a little concerned how I would feel because I started about 5 hours later than usual and I am very much a routine-oriented lifter. I took a little extra time to foam roll and get moving, but the opening sets felt great and I was just trying to keep my focus. I haven't pulled 405 on traditional deads ever and haven't done it period since I was taking 50mg of Var (along with Test and Deca). I could have gotten a rep or 2 more, but my left hamstring behind my knee started to tighten up. One thing I have definitely noticed is that GHRs are becoming easier, which is probably why my deads have improved.

Today is the last session, which is my 95% on OHP day. I believe (I have to check my notes) that today is 165 with a goal of 4 and a minimum of 1.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the great log, I know I couldn't follow as much as I wanted to but it sounds like UltraDrol is the real deal.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 14, 2011)

FINAL REVIEW

Quantitative Numbers
Weight: 216 (+8); I got as high as 220, but it was a lot of bloat
PRs: OHP (155x3--->165x5), Deads (405x3--->405x5), Squats (365x3--->365x5)
Dose: 8mg (I used 12mg for 3 days; too strong for me)

Qualitative
Aggression: 8/10 - This was really noticeable in terms of being very focused the moment I got into the gym.  It was as noticeable as taking DHT, but it was just a step behind it.
Pumps: 10/10 - I do not train for a pump, but I cannot deny the fact that this gave me some ridiculous pumps.  A couple of sets of pullups and my biceps and back were full of blood.
Strength: 10/10 - I set big PRs on this cycle, which is huge considering that it was only 3 weeks and I went into this cycle a little beat up (delt and neck issues).  
Appearance: 10/10 - My glycogen stores were stuffed to the point where my clothes were noticeably tighter.
Sides: 7/10 - Sleep was a little disturbed and there were some moments of lethargy, but I didn't feel like I was hit by a truck a la M1T.  I only experience headaches when I bumped up the dose to 12mg, but they subsided once I lowered it back down to 8mg.


Overall: 9/10
This is easily my favorite OTC and I will be using this as a kickstart to my next AAS cycle.  I train mainly for strength and the only thing that had this level of strength gains was 50mg of Var per day, but I was also using Test and Deca as weel.  Considering that 1 bottle lasts over 6 weeks at 8mg, UD is a great value and is low on side effects.

Anateus hit a 500 foot HR with this oral.


----------



## Ahrnold (Sep 14, 2011)

wonder how a kickstart of this Ultradrol would be with a good ole Test cycle?


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 14, 2011)

Brother solid log and big thanks for the reviews!!! Hope to see another log from you soon. Keep it up.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 14, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Brother solid log and big thanks for the reviews!!! Hope to see another log from you soon. Keep it up.



I'm debating about keeping a PCT log, but I might just make it another training log instead.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> wonder how a kickstart of this Ultradrol would be with a good ole Test cycle?



Sounds to me like a great way to go; you can use Methadrol Extreme as well but it sounds like Ultradrol has less sides.  Based on what Rodja says, I am considering this as a kick start as well since the sides are minimal compared to the gains.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, that's a strong recommendation in your final review, Rodja!  Glad you like UD so much, I'll definitely have to give it a try some time. 

Thanks for logging this and for the detail and dedicaiton you put into it.


----------



## nattydisaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Now try ment dione and compare, lol


----------



## Rodja (Sep 19, 2011)

nattydisaster said:


> Now try ment dione and compare, lol



I'm watching the alpha logs, but don't plan on cycling until next year.


----------

